# Audi R8 & a week of black cars-Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Not done any write ups for a while, so thought I would share some of the cars from this week that are monthly car-care plans. Coincidentally they all happened to be black, a rewarding colour to work with but not the most forgiving to own.

The main one and the one that I was most excited about as it was newly acquired only a couple of weeks ago, also a surprise to me, the gorgeous R8.:argie:

First to start was the interior which required just a general tidy up, vacuumed, carpets and plastics cleaned with Megs APC and Leather cleaned with Z-9.














































*Exterior before.*





































A warm citrus pre-soak to lower half and arches,
Whilst soaking the alloys were dealt with using AS smartwheels and various brushes,



















Wheels and car pressure rinsed followed by an application of Ph neutral/Megs shampoo + mix through the foam lance,










Whilst soaking various bits of trim were agitated using soft i4 detailing brushes,










Pressure rinsed followed by a 2nd application of Shampoo + and washed with the usual TBM using the same wash solution with [email protected] sponges,



















Dried with Uber plush drying towels, engine bay and storage area treated with Megs all seasons and residue buffed,



















Alloys sealed with opti-seal, arches dressed with Megs all seasons and tyres dressed with Z-18,



















At this point the paintwork was inspected, the supplying dealer had applied AG Lifeshine, had I been aware of the purchase I would have probably recommended a different application, anyway it appeared to be an acceptable job for a change, so seemed no pointing in stripping away for the time being, there were a few areas around the rear panels with adhesive transfer etchings which were easily dealt with using some tardis and a couple of light marks around the handles which polished out with Lime prime. These areas were re-treated with some Lifeshine I had in the van (new it would come of use one day)

2 x applications of Z-8 were applied to the paintwork with 30 minute intervals,
Glass cleaned throughout using SV Crystal,
Finally exhaust tips polished with Britemax metal duo.

*Results.*

















































































































































If your still with me and not bored then a couple of others from the week,

Bentley GTC that I lovingly did in December, this was after my client went through 1 handwash centre in between my next visit,




























50/50 after one set of passes, still required another set.










Finished,




























*Mercedes ML.*

Detailed in the usual way and with 2 more layers to the exsisting 3 layers of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger.





































*Audi A3.*

Same detail as above with 2 more layers of AJT,

*Before*



















*During*



















*After*





































Hope you made it to the end and wasn't too dull, thanks for looking as always.:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good.love the R8. cant believe how bad just one had carwash made the bently:doublesho


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

The paint on that A3 looks so glossy =]
Nice work


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Rob, that Bentley was shocking


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

wow - looks like hard work fella. top results as always. 

feeling that r8 - they look great in the flesh, eh.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work, the A3 looks awesome, did you use anything else apart from AJT?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Slick 77 said:


> nice work, the A3 looks awesome, did you use anything else apart from AJT?


It originally had Acrylic Prime and 3 layers of AJT just before xmas, followed by 2 more layers on this occasion.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

love the r8 but the a3 has pipped it on looks.
outstanding work:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That R8 :thumb: I want it...... in fact I need it in my life 

Great job's all of them mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dennis said:


> love the r8 but the a3 has pipped it on looks.
> outstanding work:thumb:


Thanks for the comments mate, The A3 did come out very well, unfortunately the R8 was in the shade all day today which I think didn't show it to it's full potential in the photo's.:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice series of motors 

Nice work on the Bentley.

Outside my gym the local Polish crew have setup their 'hand wash' station.. I've sat there in the summer, watching the odd Lambo, Aston, Bentley, Beemers etc.. not a car in the world. More money then sense. One black Bentley in particular caught the sun as it rolled passed; they'd made such a mess!! 

Great work Rob!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> It originally had Acrylic Prime and 3 layers of AJT just before xmas, followed by 2 more layers on this occasion.


thanks, the Werkstat kit looks like a good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice, and agree on the R8 - they are lovely machines 

Never tried my Jeffs on black, but it has a lovely look to it, and must try it sometime after seeing those :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tend not to get excited about cars but the R8 turns my head whenever I see one, shame the boss doesn't agree.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob love the R8:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely Rob, very impressive and the wheels look great. Still waiting for my 1st One day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

As always Rob cracking work, some stunning reflections shots there too mate.

And as for the R8 thats just ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Always loved the R8s. Looked mint!

That bentley was shocking! Came up lovely

You've been a busy bee!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Cracking work as usual mate:thumb:

Very good 50/50 on the Bentley

Just dont get it with R8s just a posh TT IMO but hey thats for another thread.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome work on all mate. That R8 is stunning and the A3 looked great (not that I'm biased towards the 4 Rings ).

Do you do interiors 1st like me to get them out the way :lol: :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

All looking super sexy mate.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb, quality work as always Rob 

Quite satisfying to have cars like that to work on!


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Cracking writeup mate.

How can anyone get bored of looking your work?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work on all those cars, they do look good


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Rob:thumb:, love the finish on the black A3:argie:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Stunning works!!! Black week, hehehe.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

brilliant work mate, just shows what a bad wash can do to a car, love that R8


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments thus far guys, as always it's very much appreciated.:thumb:



Mark M said:


> Superb, quality work as always Rob
> 
> Quite satisfying to have cars like that to work on!


Thanks Mark, I've been very privileged over the years to have worked on some great cars, the R8 was one on the wish list, only have 7 more now and 2 of them coming in the next few weeks.



Envy Valeting said:


> Lovely Rob, very impressive and the wheels look great. Still waiting for my 1st One day.


Thanks Tim, it will come mate, there like waiting for a bus.:thumb:



ahaydock said:


> Awesome work on all mate. That R8 is stunning and the A3 looked great (not that I'm biased towards the 4 Rings ).
> 
> Do you do interiors 1st like me to get them out the way :lol: :thumb:


Thanking you sir, like to get the interiors done first so I can concentrate on the exteriors, the bit I love.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic work as usual mate. They all look stunning!! :argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely brace of blackness there Rob 

That R8 is oh so pretty  I'm so jealous 

Baz


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome work Rob, some really nice after pics. R8 looked stunning.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice work their Rob, 1 question do you just spray & wipe off the Z9.
Thanks RobA3


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great as always. Great job.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

RobA3 said:


> Nice work their Rob, 1 question do you just spray & wipe off the Z9.
> Thanks RobA3


You can either spray into the cloth and wipe turn the cloth and buff till clear, or spray 1-2 light spritz's per panel and buff till clear.

I prefered to decant my Z8 into a fine misting bottle like below-


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

nice work rob, as usual..


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Quality work, nice selection of cars too


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Love the R8, is that one of the first 'revised' ones and is the side air vent carbon or just anthracite painted?

Lovely job by the way on them all, that Bentley just goes to show how easy it is to get it wrong, Black is a great colour (mine is black), a nightmare to look after but spanking when done until you drive it on the road at this time of year.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, that's how ya get them back in black! Nice work, Rob! Curious though... I believe that's a 2009 no? Is the underside of the boot (well, bonnet) painted consistently and has it been clear coated? Reason I ask is because I have a customer with a 2008 and the underside of the bonnet looks like it was painted with a can of spray paint... because it's white the bugs that got sucked up into it while driving have stained the **** out of it and I can't remove it. Yep, the inside of the bonnet will be riddled with bug guts...


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Excellent work on ALL of these cars. Love it!*


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Great work on supercars....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Love the R8, is that one of the first 'revised' ones and is the side air vent carbon or just anthracite painted?


Thank you Alan for the comments, I'm not sure if it's a revised one, if we are refering to the vent in front of the rear wheels I'm pretty sure there just bare plastic much like on the Gallardo (honeycomb pattern).



Clever Nickname said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, that's how ya get them back in black! Nice work, Rob! Curious though... I believe that's a 2009 no? Is the underside of the boot (well, bonnet) painted consistently and has it been clear coated? Reason I ask is because I have a customer with a 2008 and the underside of the bonnet looks like it was painted with a can of spray paint... because it's white the bugs that got sucked up into it while driving have stained the **** out of it and I can't remove it. Yep, the inside of the bonnet will be riddled with bug guts...


Thanking you for the comments , TBH I'm not sure if it's 2009, it was originally ordered & specced by somebody else but they dropped out and my client was in the right place, right time to get a deal. I can't remember there being a lot of visible paint on the underside of the bonnet, I had no issues wiping it down, but I don't recall how it was finished, if it had been poor then I would have noticed.
My client has the V10 on order but it's a year or so waiting list, be interested to see how it compares looks wise.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great work and post Robbie


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazing cars!


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work on all of them. Very well done.


----------



## Conlon (Aug 13, 2008)

Audi R8's are awesome. must be great too work on cars like this!


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice mate.i must live just up the road from you and we drove past this house when you were doing the job!! 
that house is unreal too.standsout in the neghbourhood cos the area is full of such old grade listed houses but it doesnt seem to ruin the area even thou its new and modern


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great write up and work :thumb:


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Blimey - amazing shine on all of those motors for a seemingly straightforward spray and wipe product.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you kicked the owner of the bentley right in the stones/flower (delete as appropriate)



Just goes to show the amount of damage that can be done... did the owners notice the damage, or did they think everything was OK until you showed up???

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

that r8 is horny! lucky bugger! great read :thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

Christ that hand car washed Bentley looked a right mess. Good turn around ..awesome


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

spooj said:


> very nice mate.i must live just up the road from you and we drove past this house when you were doing the job!!
> that house is unreal too.standsout in the neghbourhood cos the area is full of such old grade listed houses but it doesnt seem to ruin the area even thou its new and modern


Thanks, yep it's a very nice house just needs a garage now, I live in the chafford hundred area.:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Just goes to show the amount of damage that can be done... did the owners notice the damage, or did they think everything was OK until you showed up???
> 
> :thumb:


They new it was looking a bit jaded, I did prompt him when I asked who had been washing it with a yard broom, this is when he told me it had only been to a handwash centre once since my last visit and maybe he'll steer clear of them.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Amazing work there, Rob on all of them :doublesho :thumb:

The Bentley in particular really came up really well after looking a bit of mess due to the owner's 'unsympathetic' car washing. Amazing how easily carfeful detailing work can be undone isn't it?


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautyful R8, batmans ride! 
Hope to do one of them one day!


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice job. Stunning cars. Love the Audi.


----------



## mylo (Jul 16, 2007)

jcmac said:


> Nice job. Stunning cars. Love the Audi.


 +1

A3 looks stunning


----------

